
An Underwater Exploration Toolkit for Boats (2018) - Red_Tarsius
https://microship.com/underwater-exploration/
======
ivankolev
Awesome read, nice pace and style of exposition, made me want to hop on a boat
and start exploring, and I am not a sea bound creature by any means. Thanks
for sharing this here!

